# Where is the Ice?



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any lakes that are frozen over yet? I am getting a little bit anxious for the ice fishing season to start.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

I just read in the fishing trips report section where Fishlake's marinas are frozen. That is a really good sign. Anyone know anything about Woodruff?? It has got to be getting close.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Huntington (Mammoth Reservoir) has 3-5 inches of ice near the dam. Scofield has some ice forming also at the dam side.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

In my glass. Keeping the Crown and Coke deliciously cold.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Patience is the key, give it a week or two and we should be good to go in some areas...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

We went up to Silver Lake in American Fork Canyon horseback riding one saturday and Silver lake is completely frozen except for a small area near the inlet. There were tons of fish jumping in that small area, kinda cool to watch. Saw 7 or 8 different moose up there as well. Hopefully the other lakes will start freezing soon as well!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Scofield is capped


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know if the highway has been closed yet (I doubt it), but the lakes on the Mirror Lake Hwy should be frozen nicely right now. The fish won't be huge, but I bet they're hungry.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

no open water at scofield today, drove up thinking i could try and snag a brown like some. headed up next monday w/ ice rigs... Any takers???


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> In my glass. Keeping the Crown and Coke deliciously cold.


MMMMMM. Now that's the tastiest reply I've seen in a long time!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

My feet are getting cold as I read this thread. Freakn Ice. How long until summer?


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Bring on the ice!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

cwp said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any lakes that are frozen over yet? I am getting a little bit anxious for the ice fishing season to start.


If you want to get into some 13"-19" tiger trout thru the ice, Huntington is the place to go right now. Fishing is hot, and the ice is plenty thick.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> cwp said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone knows of any lakes that are frozen over yet? I am getting a little bit anxious for the ice fishing season to start.
> ...


That would be nice! I haven't fished Huntington before.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > cwp said:
> ...


If I get a chance to go, I'll drop you a PM. If you'd like to go, we'll hook up. That place is awesome.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

What about up north? Any like Causey got ice on it yet? Might see if I can get a KP to get up there sat afternoon.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

waltny said:


> What about up north? Any like Causey got ice on it yet? Might see if I can get a KP to get up there sat afternoon.


I don't know for a fact, but I seriously doubt it. Maybe in a week or 10 days or so. Maybe Birch Creek or Woodruff.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

burge said:


> Bring on the ice!


+1

cant wait


----------

